# Computer crash and weird beeping



## Shwa_Steak (Jan 15, 2006)

My dad's computer just shut down abruptly and started to emit an alternating noise kind of like the start up beep, but longer and weird:

my best reprerentation of the noise is Beee doo biii dooo buuu doo beee dooo etc.

my best guess is that it overheated because it is extremely hot here and when i opend the case it the air was very hot inside. Is there anything I should worry about?:4-dontkno 

I can't reply right away because i need to leave but I will read later.
Thanks!


----------



## MrCarl007 (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah you should be worried about the cpu over heating. usually when there is a beep like, a component is bad so check the CPU


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Download SensorsView Pro (in my sig), and post the readings. Has the computer had this problem more than once? Is the system currently working?

Also, what are the system specs? (see "Posting System Specs" in my sig)


----------



## coVert (Jul 4, 2006)

Enter your cmos setup (typically F1, F2, delete, etc. at startup) and some bios have a PC health link that will show you the CPU temp. Might even be ram. I know that can give off an annoying long beep.


----------



## Shwa_Steak (Jan 15, 2006)

Indoril Nerevar said:


> Download SensorsView Pro (in my sig), and post the readings. Has the computer had this problem more than once? Is the system currently working?
> 
> Also, what are the system specs? (see "Posting System Specs" in my sig)


Okay I have done what you said and here is the sensorsview pro readings:

*CPU:* fluxuating 66-78 C (with warnings)
*SYS:* 0 C
*HD0:* 51 C
*CPU usage:* 0%-2% at the momment
*Memory usage:* 29%
*CPU fan:* 1600-1850rpm
*SYS fan:* 0rpm
Dont know if we want voltages or not but all of these readings were taken at about 12:15 am, it is kinda cool in the room and the case door is hanging open.

System Specs:

*Motherboard* 
*CPU Type* AMD Athlon 64, 2000 MHz (10 x 200) 3000+
*Motherboard:* Name	Biostar K8VGA-M (3 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 CNR, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN)
*Motherboard Chipset:* VIA VT8380 K8M800, AMD Hammer
*System Memory:* 1024 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
*BIOS Type:* Award (11/04/04)

*Display*
*Video Adapter:* RADEON 9600 Series (Omega 2.6.87) (128 MB)
*Video Adapter:* RADEON 9600 Series Secondary (Omega 2.6.87) (128 MB)
*3D Accelerator:* ATI Radeon 9600 (RV350)

*Storage* 
*IDE Controller* Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
*IDE Controller* VIA Bus Master IDE Controller
*Floppy Drive* Floppy disk drive
*Disk Drive* Maxtor 6Y160M0 (160 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA)
*Disk Drive* AFT PRO -8MX CF USB Device
*Disk Drive* AFT PRO -8MX SD USB Device
*Disk Drive AFT PRO -8MX SM/XD USB Device
Disk Drive* AFT PRO -8MX MS USB Device
*Optical Drive* IDE DVD-ROM 16X (16x DVD-ROM)
*Optical Drive* OPTORITE DVD RW DD1205 (DVD+R9:2.4x, DVD+RW:12x/4x, DVD-RW:8x/4x, DVD-ROM:12x, CD:40x/24x/40x DVD+RW/DVD-RW)
*SMART Hard Disks Status* OK 

Tell me if I missed something I'm new.
On everest would something overclocked be in another color?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

that CPU is VERY hot, it should be cooler than that.


----------



## Shwa_Steak (Jan 15, 2006)

How can I cool it? Could it be some kind of virus?

PS: when I ran WoW it begin to rise dramatically, around 81 too 83 when i first started, probably got much hotter but i couldnt tell and also the readings were taken down at 12:15 *PM*


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

> Tell me if I missed something I'm new.


You got everything. Good job.

As HawMan said, that CPU is overheating. Take the side off the case, sit a house fan next to the system, blowing air into the case, and see if the temperatures change.

You can also check (with the system off) that there's enough thermal paste between the CPU and cooler, and re-apply if necessary (see my sig). Make sure that the cooler is tightly secured, and that the power connector for the fan is plugged in properly.

How many fans do you have in the case (not including CPU fan or video card fan, etc.)? Also, where are they situated?


----------



## Shwa_Steak (Jan 15, 2006)

I have one fan that I can see on the door of the case that sucks in cool air to the cpu fan and maybe one on the power supply but I cannot see it thought there is a fan-type hole where is connected to the case and it is blowing out hot air.

Got a pic here:








Circled is the only other fan other than the cpu,videocard fans

Then I set up a home fan like you said on high, temp has risen from 41 C to 66-73 C since start up


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Firstly, that system looks a bit dusty. Clear out as much of the dust as you can.

Did you check the CPU cooler?

You might want to get another fan for your case - one to suck the hot air out the back. If there's a place for a fan at the front or top of the case, that would be good too.


----------



## Shwa_Steak (Jan 15, 2006)

I have no real clue where or what too check but it seems as if everything is okay, I tried playing a little fifa game on miniclip and the temp shot from 73 C to anywhere from 79 C to 86 C

I checked out the back of the case and it looks as though another fan could easily be placed there, do you have any recommendations?

I don't think I want to disasemble the fan and the heatsink just yet but later I'll check out that thermal paste, how can I tell if something's wrong by the way? Does it change color or something?

Also, I have been watching the sensorsview charts for a long time now and I can't really see a pattern with heat, cpu usage, and memory usage but, I haven't done anything but read the forum right now and it has gone down to anwhere between 53 C and 65 C. Great program btw, thx


----------



## Shwa_Steak (Jan 15, 2006)

Alright!

I opened everything up and cleaned out all the dust in the heatsink (there was a lot of dust) and the fans. I'm running sensorview and it seems to be staying in the range of 40-56 C averaging 45 C. I ran WoW and that fifa game and everything seems okay. 

Thanks for all of your help and suggestions! :grin: 

P.S. disregard the above comment =)


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

That's good to hear. What I suggest you do is buy a case fan for the back of your case, so that the temps are more likely to stay low in future. It doesn't really matter too much what brand, etc. you get. You can buy fans for about $5 - $10. Make sure that you put the fan in so that it's sucking air out of the case.

Also, make sure the system is kept clean in future - get rid of that dust regularly. :grin:


----------

